# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Vấn đề xuất code trong SheetCAM

## thaibinhcnc

Cái này mình nhớ lúc mới cài dùng bình thường mà bữa nay xuất code không được, các bạn xem mình sai chỗ nào nhỉ.
Sử dụng LazyCAM thì bình thường nhưng bản khuyến mãi không offset được.



Vẽ trong CAD và đã Join các đường line / xuất ra DXF CAD 2013.


Thiết lập sheet:
Máy oxigas chỉ chạy X/Y ko có Z nên chọn Mach3 no Z


Tạo tool offset
Không có Z nên chỉ cần kích thước đường cắt / Thời gian delay / và Feed rate


Import vào sheetcam




Offset:
Outside - Đường mồi thẳng



Xuất code ra chẳng có gì.


```
N0010 (Filename: khuon1.cnc)
N0020 (Post processor: Mach3 plasma no Z.scpost)
N0030 (Date: 22/10/2016)
N0040 G21 (Units: Metric)
N0050 G53 G90 G91.1 G40
N0060 F1
N0070 S500
N0080 (Part: khuon1)
N0090 (Operation: )
N0100 G00 X0.0000 Y0.0000
N0110 M05 M30
```

----------


## CKD

Hị, vụ cái code này.. phải check cụ thể chứ wua hình ảnh kiểu này thì bó tay ạ.

----------

thaibinhcnc

----------


## nhatson

hình như key thuốc, cụ dùng với version cũ hơn thử xem

b.r

----------

thaibinhcnc

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Hị, vụ cái code này.. phải check cụ thể chứ wua hình ảnh kiểu này thì bó tay ạ.


Phiền nhà bác học bớt chút thời gian check zùm. Cái này tôi thấy ngon như khoai luộc.




> hình như key thuốc, cụ dùng với version cũ hơn thử xem


Đúng như bác phán. Đập bản 5.1 lại được.

Để delay 15s mà nó chạy như gió vậy @@.


```
N0010 (Filename: khuon1.tap)
N0020 (Post processor: Mach3 plasma no Z.scpost)
N0030 (Date: 22/10/2016)
N0040 G21 (Units: Metric)
N0050 G53 G90 G91.1 G40
N0060 F1
N0070 S500
N0080 (Part: khuon1)
N0090 (Operation: Outside Offset, 0, T4: Plasma, 2 mm kerf)
N0100 G00 X-20.0000 Y-1.0000
N0110 M03
N0120 G04 P15
N0130 G01 X0.0000 F100.0
N0140 X143.0000
N0150 G03 X144.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0160 G01 Y34.0000
N0170 X156.0000
N0180 Y0.0000
N0190 G03 X157.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0200 G01 X243.0000
N0210 G03 X244.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0220 G01 Y34.0000
N0230 X256.0000
N0240 Y0.0000
N0250 G03 X257.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0260 G01 X343.0000
N0270 G03 X344.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0280 G01 Y34.0000
N0290 X356.0000
N0300 Y0.0000
N0310 G03 X357.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0320 G01 X443.0000
N0330 G03 X444.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0340 G01 Y34.0000
N0350 X456.0000
N0360 Y0.0000
N0370 G03 X457.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0380 G01 X543.0000
N0390 G03 X544.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0400 G01 Y34.0000
N0410 X556.0000
N0420 Y0.0000
N0430 G03 X557.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0440 G01 X643.0000
N0450 G03 X644.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0460 G01 Y34.0000
N0470 X656.0000
N0480 Y0.0000
N0490 G03 X657.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0500 G01 X743.0000
N0510 G03 X744.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0520 G01 Y34.0000
N0530 X756.0000
N0540 Y0.0000
N0550 G03 X757.0000 Y-1.0000 I1.0000 J0.0000
N0560 G01 X900.0000
N0570 G03 X901.0000 Y0.0000 I0.0000 J1.0000
N0580 G01 Y200.0000
N0590 G03 X900.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0600 G01 X757.0000
N0610 G03 X756.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0620 G01 Y166.0000
N0630 X744.0000
N0640 Y200.0000
N0650 G03 X743.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0660 G01 X657.0000
N0670 G03 X656.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0680 G01 Y166.0000
N0690 X644.0000
N0700 Y200.0000
N0710 G03 X643.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0720 G01 X557.0000
N0730 G03 X556.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0740 G01 Y166.0000
N0750 X544.0000
N0760 Y200.0000
N0770 G03 X543.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0780 G01 X457.0000
N0790 G03 X456.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0800 G01 Y166.0000
N0810 X444.0000
N0820 Y200.0000
N0830 G03 X443.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0840 G01 X357.0000
N0850 G03 X356.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0860 G01 Y166.0000
N0870 X344.0000
N0880 Y200.0000
N0890 G03 X343.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0900 G01 X257.0000
N0910 G03 X256.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0920 G01 Y166.0000
N0930 X244.0000
N0940 Y200.0000
N0950 G03 X243.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N0960 G01 X157.0000
N0970 G03 X156.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N0980 G01 Y166.0000
N0990 X144.0000
N1000 Y200.0000
N1010 G03 X143.0000 Y201.0000 I-1.0000 J0.0000
N1020 G01 X0.0000
N1030 G03 X-1.0000 Y200.0000 I0.0000 J-1.0000
N1040 G01 Y0.0000
N1050 M05 M30
```

----------


## VanMinh

các bác cho em hỏi làm sao biết license nàp phù hợp với Sheetcam Version nào?

----------


## OMONE123123

Em bị cái này là gì thế mấy anh

----------


## CKD

Bạn chụp hình cái cửa sổ tạo toolpath xem sao?

----------


## OMONE123123

Dạ đây là hình ảnh của phần mềm em chụp được. Nếu như phần mềm bị hư thì mấy bạn có thể cho minh xin được không. Cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## anhcos

Mình không rành về phần mềm này nhưng thấy nó báo là feedrate = 0 kìa, bác set lại xem nó có chịu k?
Nếu muốn tải pm mới thì hỏi cụ gô gồ ấy.

----------


## CKD

Cái mục toolpath thì thấy bình thường.
Không biết cái postprocessor là cái nào nên cũng không xác định được là feedrate = 0 là từ đâu  :Big Grin: .

Soft thì có thể tìm download vô tư, thuốc thì chịu.. bạn hỏi google xem sao.

Mà đã chơi thuốc thì nên tìm các version cũ. Những version mới đã được update & đã kháng thuốc nên thuốc không có tác dụng.
Và giờ SheetCAM đã có chức năng check thuốc online nên chắc chẵng ai dám share thuốc mà mình đang dùng. Nếu chẵng may bị cho vào blacklist thì mất toi thuốc.

----------


## OMONE123123

Lúc đầu cài đặt xong(*****) thì khi vào phần mềm em chạy thử thi mọi thứ ok hết. Em chuyển qua Gcode rồi qua mach3 chạy phông phỏng thì cũng ok hết. Sau đó em làm
thử cái thứ 2 thì nó bị như vậy đó. Chắc là do bản ***** có vấn đề gì.

----------


## nhatson

sheetcam mới cập nhật, bản quyền cheat hoạc bản quyền xịn mà dùng hơn 1 máy vô dah sách đen hết
giải pháp tạm thời là dùng trên máy ko có internet

máy bị oánh dấu cài lại cũng ko chạy thì vô folder setting của sheetcam xoá hết9 đi cài lại là ok
note ko cắm internet ko là lock tiếp

----------


## CKD

> sheetcam mới cập nhật, bản quyền cheat hoạc bản quyền xịn mà dùng hơn 1 máy vô dah sách đen hết
> giải pháp tạm thời là dùng trên máy ko có internet
> 
> máy bị oánh dấu cài lại cũng ko chạy thì vô folder setting của sheetcam xoá hết9 đi cài lại là ok
> note ko cắm internet ko là lock tiếp


Một tay vừa bị sheetcam add blacklist cho hay  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Một tay vừa bị sheetcam add blacklist cho hay


tiếc mấy cái plugin của key thôi, key ko tiếc

----------


## OMONE123123

Có cái key nào cũ mà sài được thì cho với. Thank nhiều nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

v4 là ok, chưa tự check key được

----------


## OMONE123123

Nếu có thể bạn có thể gởi cho mình được không. Địa chỉ là dangtrinh123123@gmail.com. Cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## nhatson

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-...WtXWDJ1U1RING8
bản v4 cụ có thể load ở đây

----------


## OMONE123123

Cảm ơn các bạn nhieu V4 không cần thuốc nhưng vẫn chạy được. File em làm thử trên v6 đã chạy được trên v4. Thank you

----------


## VanMinh

Nhân cái topic này cho em hỏi các bác : 1 đường tròn trong sheetcam luôn bị chia ra thành 4 cung, khi cắt plasma qua các điểm nối đó luôn bị vết gợn. Vậy khắc phục làm sao các bác?

----------


## CKD

> Nhân cái topic này cho em hỏi các bác : 1 đường tròn trong sheetcam luôn bị chia ra thành 4 cung, khi cắt plasma qua các điểm nối đó luôn bị vết gợn. Vậy khắc phục làm sao các bác?


Bạn vẽ với CorelDraw à?

----------


## VanMinh

Em vẽ cad 2007, save as lại file dxf

----------


## VanMinh

Lấy ví dụ em cắt bản mã tròn D100.
*1. G-code xuất ra khi dùng SheetCam như sau :*
N0000 (Filename: D100.tap)
N0010 (Post processor: 5 MP1000-THC-Fan on  piercecount.post)
N0020 (Date: 02/07/2017)
N0030 G21 (Units: Metric)
N0040 G53 G90 G40
N0050 F1
N0060 (Part: D100)
N0070 (Process: Plasma,  0, Plasma, 1,3 mm kerf)
N0080 M06 T0 F1000  (Plasma, 1,3 mm kerf)
N0090 G00 Z60.0000
N0100 X100.0000 Y50.0000
N0110 Z10.0000
N0120 G28.1 Z3.00
N0130 G92 Z0.0
N0140 G00 Z0.0600
N0150 G92 Z0.0
N0160 G00 Z10.0000
N0170 M03
N0180 G02 X99.9600 Y48.0005 Z8.0000 I-50.0000 J0.0000 F1000.0
N0190 X50.0000 Y0.0000 I-49.9600 J1.9995
N0200 X0.0000 Y50.0000 I0.0000 J50.0000
N0210 X50.0000 Y100.0000 I50.0000 J0.0000
N0220 X100.0000 Y50.0000 I0.0000 J-50.0000
N0230 X50.0000 Y0.0000 I-50.0000 J0.0000
N0240 M05
N0250 G00 Z60.0000
N0260 M9
N0270 M05 M30

*2. G-code xuất ra khi dùng LazyCam như sau :*
N5 (File Name = D100 on Tuesday, July 11, 2017)
N10 (Default Plasma Post)
N15  G91.1
N20 G0  Z1000.0000 
N25 G0  X100.0000  Y50.0000 
N30 G28.1 (Probe for Stock)
N35 G0  Z10.0000 
N40 M3(PLasma On)
N45 G4 P0.1000
N50 G1  Z8.0000  F1000.00 
N55 G2  I-50.0000  J0.0000 
N60 G4P0.10
N65 M5 (Plasma Off)
N70 G0 Z1000.0000 
N75 M30

Mong bác CKD quan tâm chỉ giáo. Thank bác nhiều!

----------


## dungtb

Nếu bị gợn là do độ chính xác của máy chứ không phải do xuất code đâu bác , máy chuẩn thì xuất cỡ nào cũng ra đẹp như nhau

----------


## VanMinh

Thank bác Dungtb! Máy chạy thời gian, hộp số trục X bị rơ. Dẫn đến 2 vết trượt theo phương X khi cắt hình tròn.
Em đã xử lý phần cơ khí và ok.
Thank các bác quan tâm!

----------

Gamo

----------

